
ThreadRipper Build Failure・Warranty Denied・Cautionary Tale - ericdanielski
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oIRWICnPGU
======
mhkool
The title is misleading since the issue is with the MSI motherboard, not the
Threadripper.

